# 15th Anual Marco Pena Memorial Fishing Tournament



## DPOUTFITTERS (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

Here is a great tournament coming up in Corpus Christi on June 25th. I hope everyone takes a chance to review the website and possibly participate.

http://www.mpmfishingtournament.com/


----------

